# craigslist ad



## woopud (Sep 22, 2012)

What would the normal price range be for something like this?

http://denver.craigslist.org/grd/5043227612.html


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Just a tad high,but with the manuals and all,not bad.
A lot depends on how it runs.and how well the hydro system works.
I'd probably limit it to $2500 .


----------



## OldBuzzard (Jun 23, 2011)

If you break it down, he's not all that out of line at that price. If anything he's a tad low.

A good running HT23 is worth $1,000.00
Add the loader at $1,500.00
3-PT hitch $300.00
3-PT blade $300.00 or more
Wheel weights $100.00 minimum

Then you have to consider that in the entire state of Colorado, on Craigslist, that is the only large frame for sale, so supply/demand comes into play.

Not a bad deal at all.


----------



## ben70b (Aug 29, 2012)

Not to mention it's cooler than he'll


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Sorry , but the Scott in me took over ! LOL!


----------

